
I Have Nothing to Hide – Really? Here’s why privacy matters to all of us - smokielad
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2017/09/nothing-hide-really-heres-privacy-matters-us/
======
Jeremy1026
> Because of all the data they have accumulated about you and about lots of
> other Internet users matching your browsing profile, they will not show you
> the best deal available. Instead they will show you very targeted
> advertisements that will very likely make you pay more than you should have.

This is quite the stretch. Advertisers will spend as little as possible to
reach you, and charge as much as they can for their product no matter what
they know about you. Highly targeted advertising saves advertisers money, not
costs you more.

